# Awesome. I’m really really looking forward to a day when people learn to articulate.



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2012)

To use “awesome” the way it’s used is to show people’s inability with words. They might as well grunt, throw rocks, and drag their knuckles in the dust. Does anyone anywhere ever decide to make an impression by communicating correctly?


----------



## garza (Jan 25, 2012)

xO - You're post is, like, you know, realy far out, man, you know, I mean its, like, awsome. Is it one of a serie?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2012)

I needed that.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 25, 2012)

"Correctly?" Who's deciding what's correct? People have been railing against slang words for as long as I can remember. I don't think it does much good, though. As a writer, the best you can do is to ban such words from your works-in-progress.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe people are just easier to awe these days. I think my home made burgers last night were awesome. Who are you to say they weren't? Haha.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sure they were saying the same thing about "cool" 50 years ago.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 25, 2012)

Embrace progress! (Even if that's not quite what you'd call it )


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2012)

Like a Fox said:


> Maybe people are just easier to awe these days. I think my home made burgers last night were awesome. Who are you to say they weren't? Haha.



Just watch it. First of all, you never invited me. Second of all, regarding your post about Melbourne, I refrained from commenting on the Yarra. Haha.



JosephB said:


> I'm sure they were saying the same thing about "cool" 50 years ago.



Fifty? Is it that long? Your prolly right.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 25, 2012)

You leave the Yarra out of this. 
Haha. I so would've invited you, had you not recently complained about not liking travel. It's a long way to come just for burgers.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 25, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> … Your prolly right.



I hate it when people write "prolly" instead of "probably"! _Arrgh!_ I guess we all have our pet peeves, LOL.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2012)

Sssh. I do it to annoy Joe.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 25, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Fifty? Is it that long? Your prolly right.



At least -- it came out of the jazz scene in the 1940's, I think, maybe earlier -- I'm guessing it wasn't until the 60's that it really caught on.



The Backward OX said:


> Sssh. I do it to annoy Joe.



Ha ha ha. And it works.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 25, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Sssh. I do it to annoy Joe.


Was the 'your' to annoy me? If so: Mission accomplished.


----------



## Dramatism (Jan 25, 2012)

I sometimes use that word when I'm being semi sarcastic, or when I don't fully mean the true meaning of the word.  It is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 25, 2012)

You've got to get with the times.

The new hip (and inaccurately used) word is "epic", as in, "That movie was EPIC," and "These eggs are EPIC," and "Did you see that guy fall down? EPIC fail."

"Awesome" is _so _two years ago.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm indifferent towards "awesome."  It's kind of retro, actually.  It's the people that think they're clever and use "awesometastic" that irritate me.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh c'mon, 'awesome' was from the 80's! 

The more recent one that kinda threw me was when someone said that something was 'sick'...and it was supposed to be a good thing.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome kind of bothers me too. I have sister in law who says it way too much. She's ruined the word for me. 

Foxee, I know what you mean about 'sick', I had the same reaction. I guess having kids keeps you in the loop with all the latest expressions.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 25, 2012)

I say awesome now and then. I think if it's not preceded by "totally," you can get away with it.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jan 25, 2012)

I used to say sick. And rad. 
'Rude' got a bit of circulation here. Like a loud outfit was 'rude' or a really good song was 'rude'. 
I really hate the one circulating my Facebook at the moment - Amazeballs. Haha. Yuck.


Awesome ain't so bad now, eh, Ox?


----------



## JosephB (Jan 25, 2012)

Seems like not too long ago, everything was "sweet" as in, "sweet ride, man." I think I said it a time or two.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 25, 2012)

I liked 'sweet!'. 

'Amazeballs'?! Wow.


----------



## Eluixa (Jan 25, 2012)

I better get out of here.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazeballs won't last. It doesn't flow easily off the tongue. Writers should make note of that little trick. _Readers_ who hear the words in their head as they read - although how it's possible not to, I don't know, so that may mean all of us - _prefer words (and combinations of words) that flow_.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 26, 2012)

> Writers should make note of that little trick.


writers should avoid such expressions generally, not because of their wrongness or rightness, but because they tend to be so ephemeral, nothing like old slang to make a piece look dated, words that 'flow' may catch the popular imagination and become current usage, but no-one knows for how long.


----------



## Rustgold (Jan 26, 2012)

Like a Fox said:


> You leave the Yarra out of this.



Did the Awesome Foursome ever row on the Yarra?

Like, so totally awesome if they did.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 26, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> Did the Awesome Foursome ever row on the Yarra?



Mate, anyone who knows the Yarra knows this wouldn't have been possible. The city fathers have never been able to decide what to do with it. It's too thick to swim in, but too thin to plough.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 26, 2012)

> nothing like old slang to make a piece look dated


But surely, if one was writing a pirate story set in, say, 1790, it wouldn’t look out of place to have the pirate chief saying something like, ‘Avast, me hearties,’ or ‘Shiver me timbers,’ would it?

Now I think about it, I wouldn't mind writing a piece set in 1950s suburban Australia. I'd really enjoy being able to say, "Strike me lucky!" or "Stone the crows!" again.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 26, 2012)

"Gor blimey Guv. It's a fair cop."


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 26, 2012)

"You got me bang to rights."


----------



## garza (Jan 26, 2012)

Now we need Rumpole again.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the old darling's busy this week. A few of the Timsons got busted again.


----------



## Rustgold (Jan 26, 2012)

garza said:


> Now we need Rumpole again.



Sorry, only awesome gods & awesomer demons allowed on TV these days.


----------



## garza (Jan 26, 2012)

23-skidoo, boo. This post's the cat's pyjamas.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 26, 2012)

hubba hubba


----------



## Gumby (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll be a monkey's uncle. :monkey: When pigs fly. ig2:


----------



## Terry D (Jan 26, 2012)

This thread is ginormously far out, dude!


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 26, 2012)

Most recent expletive I have come across is "sick!" for really awesome surfing waves - Where’s my Brace!?!?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 26, 2012)

That's not bad Ian, kids were probably still using it within the last year or two.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 26, 2012)

_There's surf in Britain?? 

_Yeah, right.

(that last line killed two birds with one stone)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2012)

What's the new word for "fuddy-duddy"?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 26, 2012)

garza


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 26, 2012)

Another one for you: "That it is _so_ fetch."

[video=youtube;3ENNA0cBHm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ENNA0cBHm8[/video]

But, it did happen! Google video shows 334,000 user uploaded videos employing the phrase "That is so fetch!"


----------



## Foxee (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought of this thread when I saw a friend's FB status today and he graciously agreed to let me share it here:



> Apparently  'tbh' is a noun, not an acronym for a phrase, and its meaning is  roughly equivalent to 'gushy compliment'. One wonders, then, why a meme  that is based on a phrase that really means 'to be honest' wouldn't be  honest with itself, and therefore why the 29,194,537 statuses conforming  to aforementioned meme do not simply say, 'like for a gushy  compliment.'


----------



## Brendan M (Jan 27, 2012)

Foxee said:


> I thought of this thread when I saw a friend's FB status today and he graciously agreed to let me share it here:



Tbh _does _strictly mean to be honest.  As far as I'm aware, it originated from the Interwebz.  Sadly, it too has been torn a new ****, spat on and disposed of by the generation quickly approaching my rear.  Kids these days.


----------



## garza (Jan 27, 2012)

xO - Io sono un uomo paziente. Posso aspettare. Il tuo turno verrà.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 27, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> _There's surf in Britain??
> 
> _Yeah, right.
> 
> (that last line killed two birds with one stone)



Mullaghmore Head Surf Photo by Roo McCrudden

http://roomccrudden.com/


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 27, 2012)

IanMGSmith said:


> Mullaghmore Head Surf Photo by Roo McCrudden
> 
> Roo McCrudden Photography



That’s what I like about this place. The stuff one learns. I had meant to say “*Great* Britain”. Without even opening your link, the spelling told me “Ireland”. So I was telling the missus of my _fox’s puss _and she said, ‘Oh, they surf in Cornwall and Dorset too.’ But I was suspicious and googled it. Stap me! She was right. Not only that, there’s surf up above ‘Ull, plus somewhere on that bump between Norwich and Soufend. Wonders’ll never cease. Surf in Great Britain. _Jeeez._


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 27, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> That’s what I like about this place. The stuff one learns. I had meant to say “*Great* Britain”. Without even opening your link, the spelling told me “Ireland”. So I was telling the missus of my _fox’s puss _and she said, ‘Oh, they surf in Cornwall and Dorset too.’ But I was suspicious and googled it. Stap me! She was right. Not only that, there’s surf up above ‘Ull and somewhere on that bump between Norwich and Soufend. Wonders’ll never cease. Surf in Great Britain. _Jeeez._



...you cool (smile)

PS: biggest wave I ever took was only about 18 foot and on a rubber mat. That was in Durban around 1968 and I think they're still trying to clean up the trail I left behind. Sick! LOL


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 27, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> That's not bad Ian, kids were probably still using it within the last year or two.



...heh heh, I try Olly. (smile)


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 27, 2012)

garza said:


> Posso aspettare. Il tuo turno verrà.


Only if they restructure Time. Remember, I’m sixteen hours ahead of you. I am in your future, or, if you like, you are in my past. There’s no catching up.


----------

